# Nascar 09



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Nascar's back, any perdictions on this season?


----------



## OverLord (Jan 16, 2009)

Hopefully the #18 car can make it to the end this year.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

The season has really come up fast this year it seems, the wife and I are headed out on wed. for the Daytona 500, never been there so it should be a good time, hoping the 88 car does well this year, in the end I really hope Junior wins it all, but I think this year might belong to Carl Edwards, best of luck to all the drivers this year!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Should be a pretty good year, I just started to get into it last summer. I don't really have a favorite driver though.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope the 88 can pull it off this year also...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> The season has really come up fast this year it seems


Ha Ha, well ya, I guess that 2 month off season Nascar has can really sneak up on a guy!!! haha, good lord. Their off season is about as long as the NHL off season!!!! :lol:

all in good fun :beer:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The 5 car will be a force to be reckoned with. Mark Martin in quality equipment will be tough. He was in contention last year on a part time schedule (at least in the first third). 
It would be nice to see him win it. He's a class act and a clean driver! :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

speckline said:


> The 5 car will be a force to be reckoned with. Mark Martin in quality equipment will be tough. He was in contention last year on a part time schedule (at least in the first third).
> It would be nice to see him win it. He's a class act and a clean driver! :beer:


Couldn't agree with you more, I look for him to run well this year,,,,


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Tator said:


> > The season has really come up fast this year it seems
> 
> 
> Ha Ha, well ya, I guess that 2 month off season Nascar has can really sneak up on a guy!!! haha, good lord. Their off season is about as long as the NHL off season!!!! :lol:
> ...


Careful, you piss off a Nascar ******* and they're liable to plant some Tators!!! :lol:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> Tator said:
> 
> 
> > > The season has really come up fast this year it seems
> ...


Nah, it was said in good fun, he's right the off-season isn't that long, always been a race fan and do enjoy the races, it just seems that this year's off season did go by really fast, must be too busy at the shop I guess, go 88!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

9manfan said:


> Nah, it was said in good fun,


As was my post!! :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Got back from Daytona yesterday, my wife and I went down for a week, went to the 150's, the nationwide race and of course the 500, a truely amazing sight the place is, the traffic really sucks but not much can be done about that, if your into car racing it's really something to see. :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Stewart-Hass all the way. Go 14!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

are they still taking left turns???????????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> are they still taking left turns???????????


With inches between the cars at 200 MPH yes they are!! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > are they still taking left turns???????????
> ...


  That sounds fairly dangerous.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > 870 XPRS said:
> ...


Yessir!! You get 8-10 cars twisted up out of control it gets dammed dangerous!!!


----------

